# NEL SEGNO DELL’ABUSO



## Hellseven (31 Luglio 2014)

​di Romeo Lucioni – Ida Basso
Secondo la definizione di Velez Sarfield, deve considerarsi *abuso* tutto ciò che eccede alla morale ed ai buoni costumi.Il concetto di abuso è stato anche posto in relazione con il problema legale dell’*abuso del diritto* (concetto che è comparso primariamente nella giurisprudenza francese) con la precisa indicazione per la quale l’esercizio dei diritti è valido solo se è esercitato in forma regolare (secondo un fine giusto ed utile) e, quindi, non difende in alcun modo _l’esercizio abusivo del diritto._Questo implica che ogni cittadino debba sapere quello che può fare e quello che no, attraverso l’interpretazione della legge che, per altro, indica esattamente i limiti imposti per non pregiudicare gli altri (che è il fondamento dello spirito di ogni legge sociale).Il diritto, quindi, finisce quando comincia l’abuso.Nell’abuso c’è implicito non solo il concetto del _pregiudizio per l’altro_, ma anche quello dell’agire nel perseguimento di un interesse (o piacere) personale, per cui l’abuso è un esercizio doloso, ma anche colpevole.L’abuso si riferisce precisamente all’uso non approvato, non permesso e in esso si riscontra:-        per un lato l’intenzione di provocare pregiudizio o danno;-        per altro la colpa o l’assenza di un motivo legittimo.
Se vogliamo essere precisi, la parola abuso non è sempre corretta o adeguata ad indicare la situazione e/o l’agire specifico, infatti _abusare_ si riferisce a usare in maniera eccessiva, poco controllata, poco consona.
In questa lettura l’abuso sessuale resta l’indicazione etimologicamente più esatta perché l’oggetto dell’abuso viene utilizzato, in maniera più o meno violenta, per il piacere dell’altro che non si preoccupa:
-        né della partecipazione o dell’accondiscendenza dell’altro;;-        né delle conseguenze del suo atto.L’abuso è anche riferito alla fiducia, al potere, al ruolo che si evidenziano nel rapporto o nella relazione.
Riprendendo la definizione di Velez Sarfield, l’abuso può più semplicemente essere riferito a maltrattamenti e nel suo importante lavoro sulle conseguenze di questi E.D. Fernandez esprime concetti tanti importanti che vale la pena analizzarli.
1.     L’Autore parla di _maltrattamenti emotivi e/o psicologici. _Dalle considerazioni elaborate in tanti anni di ricerca, ci sentiamo di parlare di due ambiti:§      _biologico e fisiologico_ che riguarda gli effetti sul corpo;§      _psicologico_ che riguarda, a sua volta, tre aree:-     emotiva;-     affettiva-     cognitivaper questo quando parliamo di psico-mentale ci riferiamo da un lato alle problematiche emotivo-affettive e dall’altro a quelle intellettivo-cognitive.Questa precisazione ci pone la domanda se ci possono essere maltrattamenti emotive, affettivi e/o cognitivi.Diciamo subito che è difficile riconoscere un *maltrattamento cognitivo* perché, anche quando ci si riferisce a far vivere sensazioni di incapacità o di inadeguatezza queste sono un riverbero affettivo e non precisamente cognitivo.Più interessante è invece la divisione tra emotivo ed affettivo.*Maltrattamento emotivo* può essere riferito ad una situazione di particolare intensità (così vissuta dal soggetto) per la quale si scatenano forti reazioni sia fisiche (sudorazione, rossore del viso, batticuore, scialorrea, discontrollo degli sfinteri, ecc.) che psicologiche: ansia, angoscia e terrore.Queste reazioni possono essere considerate l’espressione di una tensione interna che agisce da stimolo destrutturate dell’organizzazione psichica.Il *maltrattamento affettivo* può essere riferito a processi più complessi e profondi che si riferiscono ai sensi di:-        essere traditi;-        vedersi abbandonati;-        considerarsi non sufficientemente difesi;-        temere di essere messi alla prova;-        non essere creduti.Queste considerazioni sono particolarmente interessanti per considerare non solo l’abuso in sé, ma anche le sue conseguenze. Ci riferiamo ai casi in cui l’abuso non è tanto evidente, né così importante da poter essere considerato sufficiente a determinare reazioni catastrofiche, ma queste subentrano se il soggetto abusato percepisce un atteggiamento di svalorizzazione o di mancanza di aiuto da parte dei genitori o delle persone per lui rilevanti.Un altro aspetto di questo problema è come il soggetto, quando subisce un abuso, si sente colpevole, come se sia stato lui a provocare o a facilitare il comportamento violatorio dell’altro.Anche in questo caso i genitori, a volte in modo superficiale, accusano i figli che raccontano _brutte esperienze_ come se queste fossero frutto di fantasie o cose di poca importanza.La combinazione del maltrattamento subito con l’indifferenza (relativa fin che si vuole) dei genitori risultano il fattore su cui si fonda l’organizzazione psico-affettiva che si osserverà negli anni a venire e che supporterà la sintomatologia psichica.2.     gli effetti del maltrattamento psichico sulla struttura psico-mentale del soggetto evidentemente varia a seconda dell’età di questi. Se consideriamo l’adulto come persona che ha già strutturato completamente il suo bagaglio di personalità dovremo pensare che questo resisterà all’impatto a meno che non sia straordinariamente distruttivo (catastrofico).Le osservazioni fatte su pazienti anziani hanno evidenziato come l’impatto traumatico determini una destrutturazione della personalità in funzione di due fattori (oltre all’importanza di quello stressante):-     una struttura psico-mentale debole (per es. Per la vecchiaia);-     una situazione ambientale particolarmente sfavorevole (la società troppo conflittiva ed eccessivamente complessa per cui risulta incomprensibile).Nei bambini il fattore traumatico agisce su organizzazioni psico-mentali non ancora del tutto strutturate e, quindi, lo studio deve tenere conto dei processi che portano alla costituzione dello psichismo:-     soggetto desiderante;-     auto-immagine o auto-valorizzazione;-     oggetti interniche danno sostentamento e sicurezza nei momenti di crisi.3.     Fernandez sottolinea come l’agire violatorio si esperisce su due livelli:-     il primo che concerne il trauma che interferisce con i processi di formazione e di socializzazione che compongono l’ambito psico-mentale;-     il secondo che riconosce l’importanza del soggetto depositario del diritto e, quindi, l’abuso contraddice le norme legali e giuridicamente entra a far parte dei delitti sanzionati dalla legge.4.     L’atto d’abuso o di maltrattamento va considerato come _violenza_ che Fernandez definisce come “… condotta che, con intenzione e direzionalità, cerca di causare danno all’altro”.In realtà non è sempre vero che l’abusatore abbia come fine principale quello di procurare un danno, sembra piuttosto che la spinta emotivo-affettiva si organizzi attorno a:-     sentimenti di onnipotenza;-     bisogno di sottomettere ed anche annichilire l’altro;-     scaricare un desiderio perverso, caratterizzato cioè da una deformazione e/o deviazione dello stimolo; per es. cercare nell’abuso sessuale la scarica dei propri bisogni di sommettimento.Queste osservazioni riportano al quesito sul _raptus_ proprio perché non è stato risolto se si tratti di un atto istintivo che ha un valore in sé (quindi possibile anche in una persona normale) o se, al contrario, sia il risultato di un retroscena ampiamente psicopatologico (naturalmente ci sono i casi, che vanno chiariti, nei quali si può riscontrare una vera volontà di delinquere).Quando l’abuso si riferisce a un danno provocato, l’uso della parola è incorretto per cui bisognerebbe parlare di *violenza* che può essere agita sia sul corpo (violenza fisica) che sull’organizzazione psico-affettiva (violenza psichica). Quando l’abuso viene perpetrato involontariamente ea7o con modalità velate, oscure o inconsce, dobbiamo parlare di *trauma* che riguarda per lo più la sfera psico-mentale e che coinvolge sia la potenzialità dell’attore che quella di chi subisce il trauma. Ciò significa che uno stesso comportamento può risultare traumatico, per es. per un bambino, e invece insignificante per un adulto.Una azione può anche risultare più traumatica se agita in pubblico, piuttosto che in privato, anche perché può essere più incisiva se suscita sensi di vergogna.Può diventare traumatico non solo un atteggiamento attivo, ma anche una negligenza, una mancanza ed anche un semplice allontanarsi, un atteggiamento, una modalità anche solo verbale (maltrattamento verbale).L’azione traumatica può diventare tale se il soggetto si trova impreparato (azione imprevedibile) o in una condizione anche temporanea di debolezza (per es. un trauma verbale in una persona temporaneamente indifesa perché depressa o agitata per altri motivi) o incapace di sopportare l’ira, il sarcasmo o la fredda indifferenza dell’attore.Il *trauma* non produce danni immediati (se si eccettuano i momentanei stati d’ansia), ma successivamente possono provocare:-     perdita dell’equilibrio psico-mentale;-     diminuzione del senso di sicurezza;-     paura di aver perso le proprie capacità mentali;-     sensazione di incapacità od insufficienza ad assolvere i propri compiti;-     convinzione di essere la causa di questo accadimento;-     diminuzione dell’autostima e perdita del senso di autosoddisfazione;-     sentirsi senza via d’uscita perché l’altro ribatte ogni giustificazione, si riduce l’empatia e la dimensione dell’intimità.La *violenza verbale* può assumere anche aspetti di abuso se:-        valorizza l’altro nelle sue capacità psico-fisiche, attitudini, potenzialità;-        blocca o devia gli argomenti dell’altro;-        irride o minimizza i criteri dell’altro (trivializzare);-        giudica e critica in maniera incontrovertibile, rifiutando ogni tipo di dialogo;-        confonde l’altro con argomentazioni ossessive e sostenute da giri di parole;-        erode la fiducia e la determinazione dell’altro;-        insulta o alza smodatamente la voce;-        minaccia di passare alla compulsività fisica;-        approfitta di dimenticanze, usando anche la manipolazione.Le caratteristiche della *violenza* riguardano:-     produrre _risposte d’angoscia_: Questa si definisce come risposta emotiva intensa, automatica e inconscia;-     incutere _paura_, che è una risposta mediata (non automatica), elaborata da processi personali consci ed inconsci e che, quindi, ha le caratteristiche che l’assimilano ai _sentimenti_;-     provocare uno stato di _terrore_ nel quale è implicito un senso di impotenza totale e di essere di fronte ad una esperienza catastrofica o ad una morte inevitabile.L’indice dell’importanza della violenza tiene conto del soggetto verso il quale l’azione violatoria viene agita, proprio perché un bambino è più vulnerabile di un adulto e un disabile ha meno capacità di difendersi. Inoltre, le percezioni personali riguardo alla violenza si legano inesorabilmente alla percezione del livello di potenzialità aggressiva dell’attore sia per sé che per il ruolo che lo caratterizza e, quindi, sulle possibili ritorsioni in caso di autodifesa, di reazioni di contenimento o aggressive a loro volta.Da questo punto di vista anche uno sguardo pieno d’ira, una espressione particolarmente intensa, ma anche un atteggiamento possono determinare uno stato di violenza e provocare effetti intensi o irreparabili.


----------

